# Indoor decor ideas



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

SO many great ideas on the Forum for the _outside _of home haunts - so I thought I might start a fresh new thread about decorating *indoors*!  I have a few pix from our 2008 inside set-up to share. I always look for ways to enhance indoor themes and make everything friendly for the 200+ crowd that joins us each year. (We host the company party each year... it has grown big time!!) Seems there is little room for the guests to roam with all the life-size figures we have accumulated through the years. I can just imagine how our yard sale will look the year we have to retire and downsize!! Can't wait to see HF "_fiends and friends_" ideas. . .  BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and here's a few more indoor pix. . .*

Oh - we even bring in a hay bale - yes inside the house - and spread it all around the floor of the dining room. Along with adding an Autumn feel to the "vintage movies" theme, it makes the crowd relax about dropping food on the floor!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent thread idea and great photos - thanks for sharing!

We believe that lighting and webs are everything!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This is my fireplace which is my favorite indoor area to decorate. One pic with flash to show detail, one without to show night effect. Sorry about the blur. My camera doesn't take non-flash pics worth a crap.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We do extensive indoor decorating for our annual neighborhood (adults only) Boo Bash. We change the theme every year and repurpose things like our buckys. Other than that, I build a lot of new props and set pieces each year. It is a fun challenge, even though the results are only enjoyed by about 40-45 people for one night.

Here is a random sampling over the years from our home:
Vampire theme:








Mixture of egyptian and other scenes for the 10th annual. We called it "Ghosts from the past," so I could reuse some of the previous years props.








Alien autopsy with alien chip and dip body I made. There was salsa and guacamole in the abdominal cavity.








Pirate booty. More in my gallery.








The Twins. Carn-Evil was the theme last year.








Side-show freaks in our library.








Organist:










Eric


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*SPOOK-TACULAR!!* Wow - the cobwebs everywhere really makes a wonderful difference!! And caged "twins" -- Yikes!! Plus - I think the "blurry" photos are inspiring too!! What a great way to dress up the fireplace! Gets me in that special _creepy_ mood! Thanks for sharing one and all! *BOO!*


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *SPOOK-TACULAR!!* Wow - the cobwebs everywhere really makes a wonderful difference!! And caged "twins" -- Yikes!! Plus - I think the "blurry" photos are inspiring too!! What a great way to dress up the fireplace! Gets me in that special _creepy_ mood! Thanks for sharing one and all! *BOO!*


Thanks for starting this thread! 

HauntedSusieBoo and Madam Leota, I really like what you have done with your home decorating! This thread has already given me some great ideas. Hopefully others will post and maybe be inspired as well.



Eric


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Great thread and fabulous pics!! Ive never decorated inside before, I usually do a haunted house. This has given me tons of ideas. Thanks


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Very awesome decorating! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Your homes look all warm and inviting


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Your homes look all warm and inviting


As they say, "HOME IS WHERE THE HEART IS." (and we are developing quite a collection of hearts, in the basement, in the freezer, in the pantry.... ) 

Eric


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

What great pictures. With no yard, we are forced to decorate in the inside. Great use of the cobwebs.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's the link for the page that has pictures of our indoor decorations. Also a link of what we did in the garage.

manormenu


----------

